# I Know It's Probably Been Done Before But How Did You Choose Your Nickname



## Lee (Sep 12, 2014)

Since I'm new here and curious I'll bet there's some good stories about your nick.

I used Lee cause it is my name, middle name but the one I'm known by. If someone called me by my given first name of Mary I would think they were talking to someone else.


----------



## Michael. (Sep 12, 2014)

My user name is my real name-honest injun!

We do seem to attract a lot of bizarre names - here today and gone tomorrow?


----------



## Vivjen (Sep 12, 2014)

Mine is my e-mail address user name. An amalgam of mine and hubby's Christian names....far too difficult to change!


----------



## oldman (Sep 12, 2014)

I've been called "Greek" every since high school because of my heritage.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Sep 12, 2014)

My nicknames thru life have been chosen by others, but I chose my own for here, and it is based on what a union name might be...


----------



## Bee (Sep 12, 2014)

Bee for Betty.


----------



## Justme (Sep 12, 2014)

I am justme, I have no wish to be anyone else, I have never had heroes.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Sep 12, 2014)

Surely you have fantasized about being Madonna...


----------



## Pappy (Sep 12, 2014)

Pappy was my nickname from work as I was the oldest employee there after 26 years.


----------



## rkunsaw (Sep 12, 2014)

I just spelled the name of my state the way it should be spelled.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Sep 12, 2014)

Mine is because I now live in Georgia...the "X" is a kind of shorthand for "trans"; therefore, Georgia Transplant.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Sep 12, 2014)

Obviously, my nickname is not "Classic Rockr", but is "Cody". Real first name is "William" aka "Bill", but haven't used "Bill" since 1989. At that time, I got involved in rodeo and didn't think "Bill" was very Western sounding, so had everyone calling me Cody. Before retiring, I would sign all Purchase Orders as "Cody", but government docs/forms I would put William. Sometimes I would write William and then Cody in parenthesis......showing it was a nickname.


----------



## Justme (Sep 12, 2014)

Ralphy1 said:


> Surely you have fantasized about being Madonna...



OMG I know I am senile but not that senile, she is HORRIBLE!


----------



## oldman (Sep 12, 2014)

rkunsaw said:


> I just spelled the name of my state the way it should be spelled.



That's funny.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Sep 12, 2014)

OK, Justme, how about Lady Gaga?


----------



## Sunny (Sep 12, 2014)

Sunny was the name of my late, dearly beloved, golden retriever. I like using her name here to memorialize her.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Sep 12, 2014)

Sunny, that's great.  My most recent pet was a cat named Myrtle, so, well you get the idea...


----------



## Justme (Sep 12, 2014)

Ralphy1 said:


> OK, Justme, how about Lady Gaga?



YUCK! As I said I have never had heroes, even as a child. I am not perfect by any means, but I am me and that is all I have ever wanted to be.


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 12, 2014)

Lee said:


> Since I'm new here and curious I'll bet there's some good stories about your nick.
> 
> I used Lee cause it is my name, middle name but the one I'm known by. If someone called me by my given first name of Mary I would think they were talking to someone else.



Funny.  .. I've always hated my real first name, so I adopted Bonnie .. and I hated my middle name too (Shirley) ..

so I always told people that my name was Bonnie Lee was I was a young'un...    Bonnie stuck, but Lee didn't.


----------



## Davey Jones (Sep 12, 2014)

re:How Did You Choose Your Nickname.

 My nickname was Dick,need I explain anymore?


----------



## Falcon (Sep 12, 2014)

I was just toying around with letters and numbers that sometimes sound like eachother, the way
some folks do when ordering a special license plate for their car; like: 1= won, 2=too, 4=for, 8=ate etc.
which would spell a word. So, I came up with a word which describes my philosophy in a way.

As far as "Falcon"  goes, I really wanted "Eagle", but it was already taken. I used to fly like an eagle when
I was a pilot in the Air Force.


----------



## AprilT (Sep 12, 2014)

Birth month, the T is for Taurus.


----------



## Lon (Sep 12, 2014)

My birth name is Alonzo and as a youth I was called Lonnie then as an adult it was Lon. They could have called me Al I guess, but I'll stick with Lon. Middle name is Jay, but has never been used.


----------



## oakapple (Sep 12, 2014)

Now now naughty Ralphy!
I just liked the sound of oakapple, and so many names are already taken.


----------



## Raven (Sep 12, 2014)

Good choice oakapple, I like it.

I picked Raven because it is a simple name, easy to remember and it wasn't already taken.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Sep 12, 2014)

Mine is obvious......


----------



## AprilT (Sep 12, 2014)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> Mine is obvious......



Nope, isn't to me. That could mean a lot or maybe it means just what some might think.    Hey Mrs. Robinson you cougar you.


----------



## Ina (Sep 12, 2014)

My nickname was Madder, (yes I was very angry, and it was part of my maiden name), until at 32 and I became a grandmother, and then it changed to Grams because of that, and my smoking habits. :hide:


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Sep 12, 2014)

AprilT said:


> Nope, isn't to me. That could mean a lot or maybe it means just what some might think.    Hey Mrs. Robinson you cougar you.



LOL-nope,I AM Mrs. Robinson but not THAT Mrs. Robinson.....although that movie came out about the same week we were married.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Sep 12, 2014)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> LOL-nope,I AM Mrs. Robinson but not THAT Mrs. Robinson.....although that movie came out about the same week we were married.



Well, drat. I was hoping we had a real live hussy in our midst


----------



## Ina (Sep 12, 2014)

Ok Georgia, I can see your playful today. What about that song, "Georgia On My Mind", Hmmm? :wave:


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Sep 12, 2014)

Naaa. Have you ever seen the "Pure Michigan" TV spots? That's me. _Pure_ Michigan


----------



## Geezerette (Sep 12, 2014)

I'm a female geezer, so that is why I am Geezerette! Am very impressed with the creativity of all those above in creating their names!


----------



## Lee (Sep 14, 2014)

Geezerette said:


> I'm a female geezer, so that is why I am Geezerette! Am very impressed with the creativity of all those above in creating their names!



Me too....a lot of thought went into some of the names. And here I stuck with my real plain jane name....awwww shucks.


----------



## AprilT (Sep 14, 2014)

Lee said:


> Me too....a lot of thought went into some of the names. And here I stuck with my real plain jane name....awwww shucks.



I think use of your real name is a nice one, nothing wrong with being you wherever you go.  Often I've used my real first name, mostly it's more convenient for when I forget my password as well as a good reminder for me to remember my name as I get older since I don't have anyone calling out my name nightly to remind me.  ha, ha, ha.  This was the first time in a while I chose to use my birth month instead of my first name, but the T is usually a consistent part of the nick. T=Taurus the bull will always be a part of me.


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 29, 2017)

My user name on here comes from a joke between me and My Hubby. Since my real name is Barbara my nickname (not by my choice) is Babs !


----------



## Cap'nSacto (Sep 29, 2017)

When I was 6, my dad took a job in Sacramento and we all moved there. Sacto is short for Sacramento. Captain Sacto (real name Harry Martin) was a guy who hosted a Saturday morning kid's show wearing a sailing cap and jacket. He was also a local TV news anchor. 

I've moved a bunch of times, but moved back to Sacramento about 3 yrs ago. Captain Sacto died back in 2008, so I figured it'd be ok to borrow his moniker.


----------



## Lara (Sep 30, 2017)

It's fun to read how members chose their user names but mine is just plain and simple. "Lara" is the shortened version of my real name...easier for others to type...plus there is already a member here with my real name. I like being called Lara.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Sep 30, 2017)

Well, I'm a Richard. When I was born, "Dick" didn't have the connotations it does now. Then came "Tricky Dicky" Nixon, and the rest of the Dick stuff, but everyone called me "Dick", so I kept it. There have been people, who just couldn't handle "Dick". ( NO pun intended). While I use Rick, I feel like a Dick,


----------



## jujube (Sep 30, 2017)

My grandpa called me Jujube.  He said I was a sweet little busy bee.  I'm still busy but not very sweet.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Sep 30, 2017)

My name is Mark and I live in Phoenix.  Very boring


----------



## dollie (Sep 30, 2017)

i got my nic from a toy poodle i had dolly


----------



## Smiling Jane (Sep 30, 2017)

My name is Jane and I grin a lot. Actually, Jane is my middle name and Janie is my nickname. I dislike my first name Mary and never use it unless I have to. I was always called the conjunction of both names when I was a kid but no one does that when they see the printed name. 

I always said when my mother died I would change it legally, but she died last year and so far I haven't gotten around to it. I have the pleadings saved to my hard drive so it would be pretty easy to do. It only costs $150 for filing fees. Yes, why don't I go ahead and do that?


----------



## Timetrvlr (Sep 30, 2017)

I really am a Timetraveler, from 1938 to present. I'm still working on a way to get back, even a few years!


----------



## Smiling Jane (Sep 30, 2017)

Timetrvlr said:


> I really am a Timetraveler, from 1938 to present. I'm still working on a way to get back, even a few years!



I'm not sure, but this might fall into the catgegory of 'be careful what you wish for; you may get it.'


----------



## SilverSonnet (Sep 30, 2017)

I dislike trying to come up with names that aren't already taken.  I play online and other games, and I have to use unique names each time I make a new character, so when I find something that's open, I grab it and recycle it.  That's how Silver Sonnet came to be.  It's appropriate, too, since I write and teach college writing.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 30, 2017)

I haven't much recollection how I chose RadishRose. I was somewhat of a foodie and it also sounds feminine. I think that was my train of thought.


----------



## Manatee (Oct 1, 2017)

When I was in the Navy the southern boys called me "Slim" because I was skinny.  The northerners called me "Willie" after a notorious bank robber who had the same last name.


----------



## Sunny (Oct 3, 2017)

I don't have a nickname in "real life."  Sunny is the name of my late, beloved golden retriever.


----------



## twinkles (Feb 19, 2018)

i have had several names at different places i have worked---i use to drive a truck--trucking  honey--skinny minnie  i was the smallest one--pepper cause i liked a lot of pepper on my food


----------



## ProsperosDaughter (Feb 20, 2018)

My cat is named Miranda. Miranda is the name of a character in Shakespeare's "The Tempest" The characters fathers name is Prospero.


----------



## Stormy (Feb 20, 2018)

I always loved the song and stormy weather


----------



## maggiemae (Feb 20, 2018)

I decided to use our last rescue dog that I named "MaggieMae", I guess after the Rod Stewart song.


----------



## Linda (Feb 20, 2018)

I like my name so that's what I've used here.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 21, 2018)

My user name is not my nickname. I don't have a nickname.  

"Sunny" was my beloved golden retriever. We named her that because she was the color of sunshine, and she always brought sunshine into the room whenever she entered. I still miss her.

One of my favorite cartoons shows a family burying their family pet, and one of them says, "Don't feel bad. Fluffy will be forever memorialized in all of your passwords!"


----------



## IKE (Feb 21, 2018)

My real name is.....*I*shmael *K*areem *E*lfenflopper = Ike


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 21, 2018)

I chose something I could remember

my name

so far, so good


----------



## moviequeen1 (Feb 21, 2018)

I grew up watching and going to the movies,its one of my favorite things to do in retirement. It was a 'no brainer' for me to chose 'moviequeen1' as my screen name. Sue


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 21, 2018)

IKE said:


> My real name is.....*I*shmael *K*areem *E*lfenflopper = Ike




Fabulous Name.....


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 21, 2018)

My First name is Holly... and my last name is Dolly... so it wasn't hard to come up with a name!! :wink:







Just joking... I can't remember how I came up with that name, probably tried a few and found that one wasn't in use already...it's over 4 years ago now so my memory is shot lol...however it's not at all similar to my real name..


----------



## Marie5656 (Feb 21, 2018)

*​I just used my real first name, and my house number (doubled up, my house number is 56).  I am not really creative.*


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 21, 2018)

I signed up without giving much thought to nicknames, so I just went with "it's me", in French.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 21, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> I signed up without giving much thought to nicknames, so I just went with "it's me", in French.



Avon used to sell a gorgeous cream parfum in the 70's called C'est Moi


----------



## myfeethurt (Feb 21, 2018)

I am 75 years old and i walk 15 to 20 km 5 days a week.Sunday is family day and one day a week i go to the local nursing home to see the kids i went to school with.And my feet do hurt.


----------



## Jandante (Feb 21, 2018)

When I was organising a username everything I thought of was taken. We had a small RV that we named Andante (musical term - walking pace) and as my name is Jan I came up with Jandante which I use in some form or other round the net.


----------



## DaveA (Feb 22, 2018)

DaveA  -  Real first name and initial of my surname.  Lot's of imagination there, eh??


----------

